# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  SIUVA SUR 2014 - XVII SIMPOSIO INTERNACIONAL DE LA UVA DE MESA - 16 Y 17 DE JULIO

## inform@cción

AFICHE A3 - 2-01.jpg  *:: SIUVA SUR 2014 ::*Temas similares: SIUVA NORTE 2014 - XVI Simposio Internacional de la Uva de Mesa - 10 y 11 de abril FRUTICIA 2014 - SIMPOSIO INTERNACIONAL DE SÚPER FRUTAS DEL PERÚ - 23 Y 24 DE ENERO 2014 XV SIMPOSIO INTERNACIONAL DE LA UVA DE MESA - SIUVA SUR 2013 XIV SIMPOSIO INTERNACIONAL DE LA UVA DE MESA - SIUVA NORTE 2013 XIII SIMPOSIUM INTERNACIONAL DE LA UVA DE MESA (SIUVA 2012)

----------


## inform@cción

Si presenta algún problema para visualizar este email por favor haga clic aquí      *"EL DESAFÍO DE PRODUCIR MÁS Y MEJORES UVAS DE MESA"* *16 y 17 de julio, 2014*  *Hotel Las Dunas*
Av La Angostura 400, Ica           *PROGRAMA*     *DIA 1 - 16 de julio*      *08:00  09:00* *REGISTRO*    *09:00  10:00* *CHARLAS COMERCIALES*    *10:00  10:10* *Ing. Fernando Cillóniz - inform@cción*
Inauguración       *BLOQUE I  Imagen de la Viticultura del Futuro*      *10:10  10:20* *AUSPICIADOR*    *10:20  11:05* *Dr. Nick Dokoozlian Ph.D. 
Vice Presidente de Viticultura, Química y Enologia, E&J Gallo. California EE.UU.*
Las Viñas del Futuro.    *11:05  11:50* *Dr. Kobus Conradie Ph.D. 
Investigador Emeritus ARC Infruitec  Nietvoorbij, Sud África*.
Fertilización de la vid, niveles mínimos de nutrientes minerales del suelo desarrollados en Sud África.    *11:50  12:20* *COFFEE BREAK EN AGROSHOW*       *BLOQUE II  ¿Cuánto, Cuándo y Cómo Regar un Huerto de Vid?*      *12:20  12:30* *AUSPICIADOR*    *12:30  13:20* *Ing. Alfonso Osorio M.Sc.
Investigador en Riego y Drenaje de INIA, Chile.*
El Efecto del Método de Riego Localizado en la Salinidad del Suelo en Vid de Mesa.    *13:20  14:05* *Dr. Philip Myburgh Ph.D. 
Investigator de ARC Infruitec  Nietvoorbij, Sud África*
Comparación de estrategias y de sistemas de riego en uva de mesa en el valle de Orange River, Sud África.    *14:05  15:50* *ALMUERZO EN AGROSHOW*       *BLOQUE III  Acerca de la Post Cosecha y Exportación de Uvas de Mesa*      *15:50  16:00* *AUSPICIADOR*    *16:00  16:45* *Dr. Joe Smilanick Ph.D. 
Investigador en Viticultura y Fitopatología de Post Cosecha de ARS-USDA, California EEUU*
Evaluación de uso gas ozono para el control de post cosecha en uvas de mesa.    *16:45  17:30* *Dr. Matías Araya,* *Abogado, Chile*
Resguardos Legales en la Exportación de Uva de Mesa.    *17:30* *BRINDIS EN AGROSHOW  EXHIBICIÓN DE AUSPICIADORES*          *DIA 2 - 17 de julio*            *BLOQUE IV  En torno a la Dormancia y Fertilización de la Vid*      *09:00  10:00* *CHARLAS COMERCIALES*    *10:00  10:10* *AUSPICIADOR*    *10:10  10:55* *Dra. Etti Or Ph.D. 
Investigadora del Centro Volcani, Israel* 
El control de la dormancia en las yemas de la vid, el futuro y alternativas a la cianamida hidrogenada.    *10:55  11:40* *Dr. Kobus Conradie Ph.D. 
Sudáfrica Investigador Emeritus de ARC Infruitec  Nietvoorbij, Sud África*
Ciclo Absorción de Nutrientes en la vid.    *11:40  12:10* *COFFEE BREAK EN AGROSHOW*       *BLOQUE V  Más sobre Riego y Fertilización de la Vid*      *12:10  12:20* *AUSPICIADOR*    *12:20  13:05* *Dr. Joe Smilanick Ph.D. 
Investigador en Viticultura y Fitopatología de Post Cosecha de ARS-USDA, California EEUU*
Efecto combinado de aplicaciones de potasio foliar, ethephon, ácido absisico y riego deficitario en la calidad de la uva de mesa.    *13:05  13:50* *Ing. Alfonso Osorio M.Sc. 
Investigador en Riego y Drenaje de INIA, Chile.*
Efecto de dos regímenes de humedad del suelo posterior a la cosecha en la vid.    *13:50  15:35* *ALMUERZO EN AGROSHOW*       *BLOQUE VI  Acerca del Mercado Mundial de Uvas de Mesa y Costos de Embalaje de Fruta*      *15:35  15:45* *AUSPICIADOR*    *15:45  16:30* *John Pandol. 
Director de Proyectos Especiales de Pandol Brothers, EEUU*
Oportunidades de la Viticultura Peruana en el Mercado Internacional    *16:30  17:15* *PhD. Juan Carlos Brignardello
Benchmarking Vitícola* 
Comparando costos y eficiencias del proceso de embalaje de la uva de mesa.    *17:15  17:45* *CLAUSURA
Juan Manuel Benites Ramos, Ministro de Agricultura, Perú* 
Resolviendo el Problema de la Escasez de Agua en Ica.    *17:45* *FESTIVAL VIPI  SIUVA SUR 2014* 
Cóctel, contactos, entretenimiento y brindis con VIPI (vinos y piscos)             *SI DESEA REGISTRARSE HAGA CLIC AQUÍ*          *INVERSIÓN POR PERSONA:* 
Hasta el 1 de julio: US$ 190 o S/. 530(incl. IGV)
Desde el 2 de julio: US$ 207 o S/. 580 (incl. IGV) *Incluye libro virtual - Exportando Perú 13 - 14*
Hasta el 1 de julio: US$ 250 o S/. 695 (incl. IGV)
Desde el 2 de julio: US$ 267 o S/. 740 (incl. IGV)  *DEPOSITAR EN:* Interbank: Cta. Cte. Dólares: N° 107-3000186487 Interbank: Cta. Cte. Soles: N° 107-0010115482 Banco de Crédito: Cta. Cte. Dólares: 193-1466303-1-50  Banco de Crédito: Cta. Cte. Soles: 193-1321477-0-51  *A nombre de Información para la Acción 
Asociación Civil* RUC 20417591941
Teléfonos: (511) 241-4422 / 241-5192 /
444-5656 / 444-5660                                                                           
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------   *Informes y Reservaciones*
Telf: (511) 444-5660 / (511) 444-5656 / (511) 241-5192 eventos.inform@ccion.com.pe ventas@informaccion.com www.informaccion.com
Alcanfores 1245, Miraflores. Lima 18 - Perú.

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

*SIUVA Sur analizará el pasado y futuro de la viticultura*  
El 16 y 17 de julio tendrá lugar en Ica el XVII Simposio Internacional de la Uva de Mesa (SIUVA Sur 2014) y la ocasión será propicia para mostrarle al mundo el crecimiento vertiginoso de la viticultura peruana. Ciertamente, Ica y Piura se llevarán los mayores lauros al respecto. Sin embargo, ahí vienen, con gran dinamismo también, Lambayeque, La Libertad y Arequipa. Por otro lado, el evento abordará la problemática del mercado mundial de la uva de mesa, que en la campaña pasada se reflejó en precios mucho más bajos a los esperados. ¿Qué esperar el próximo año? Veremos qué nos trae el SIUVA Sur. ¿Más producción de uva peruana? Obvio. ¿Qué pasará con los precios? Todo depende de la uva tardía de países como EE.UU., Italia y otros que quieren competir con nuestra uva de diciembre – enero. Felizmente, nuestros competidores en el Hemisferio Sur están chantados.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Para recordar viejos tiempos, les dejo un video promocional a manera de resumen de lo que fuera el SIUVA 2009. Muchos años ya organizando el mejor evento de uva de del Perú. Felicitaciones a mi padre y a inform@cción por haberse consolidado como líderes en este rubro de eventos para el sector agricultura, a pesar de las trabas y los envidiosos que nunca faltan en este mundo. 
Los esperamos en nuestro stand de AgroFórum para mostrar nuestros equipos y para seguir mostrando difundiendo nuestra página web. 
Saludos

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

*Ica, sede del SIUVA Sur 2014* 
Este 16 y 17 de julio se realizará en Ica el XVII Simposio Internacional de la Uva de Mesa, al cual asisten representantes de las mejores empresas vitícolas del mundo. Como se sabe, Ica es la principal región exportadora de uvas de mesa del país y, hace algunos años, los más importantes mercados del mundo están comercializando la excelente uva iqueña. Pero, como los mercados siguen creciendo, el desafío del momento se centra en cómo producir más y mejores uvas de mesa. Pues bien, para abordar tal reto, el Siuva Sur convoca a los más calificados exponentes de California, Sudáfrica, Chile y –por supuesto– Perú, los cuales presentarán lo último en genética, manejo productivo, comercialización y gestión del negocio vitícola a nivel mundial. ¡Qué gusto da ver cuán internacionalizada está la viticultura peruana y, más aún, que Ica sea la sede de tan importante evento!

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Comparto con ustedes un par de videos con las palabras de Ministro de Agricultura y Riego durante su presencia en el SIUVA Sur 2014.       
Saludos

----------

